# temperature probes for Pit Boss



## masssmoke (Mar 13, 2019)

I have the Pit Boss tailgater.  I bought some temperature probes at WalMart figuring they would be a standard fit.   But they are too small and won't stay put in the probe holes to get the reading on the display on the front of the pellet hopper.  

Is there a specific type that is needed?  maybe it is Pit Boss specific?

thanks for any help


----------



## Alan562 (Mar 14, 2019)

I just ordered one off amazon and it’s identical to the original. Just put in Pitt boss temp probe.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Mar 14, 2019)

I would think a "standard" thermometer from Wally World would be no more accurate than what came with your grill. If replacing, I would use something you know is accurate, like this https://www.amazon.com/Tel-Tru-BQ300-Barbecue-Thermometer-degrees/dp/B001L4IIS0. It states the hole size you need to make sure it fits.


----------



## masssmoke (Mar 14, 2019)

hi sorry I don't mean the temp gauge on the lid, I mean the probes you insert in the meat and then input into the Pit Boss itself so it will display the temperature, there are two ports for this.  I was just surprised that any standard one would not fit, I guess I need something like this


----------



## Alan562 (Mar 16, 2019)

It should be no
Problem finding one. This comes with two probes.


----------



## sweetride95 (Mar 16, 2019)

I would verify your temps with it against a thermometer you trust. "Calibrated" or not, it doesn't hurt to make sure everyone is providing consistent temps.


----------

